# 12 Foot Jon Mod, Grumman model 1237.



## Froggy (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I dragged the beast from the East in the garage, mice living in the seat flotation included....


The Boat has been living behind my house for over 10 years, It was used as a row boat in the NYC watershed ( Croton falls reservoir) mostly for Brown trouts in the spring.
I am going to try to Mod it nice but simple, something that works for me, the boat is not really ideal for some of the Lakes up here like Lake George etc , simply to short and low, but there are plenty of other waters, and the boat is free....Ideally I do a nice job, then sell and move up a notch, will see. 

Will keep you guys posted...


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 22, 2010)

:WELCOME: and good luck.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 22, 2010)

Good Luck.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck man! What are your plans?


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2010)

and you can't beat free! :beer:


----------



## Froggy (Mar 23, 2010)

The plans are simply carpeted floors raised 4 inches, middle bench cut out for storage with lid, an offset pedestal base right in front of the forward bench, decking the front flush, couple of seats, and of course paint. Maybe a livewell, if I feel brave...


----------



## Froggy (Mar 24, 2010)

So here I was first day on the job, first issue.... that bicycle padlock from Years ago, lost the key ages ago, if you fish the watershed NYC suburbs, you are required to leave the boat there at all times, so new boats had to have some extra serious locks and chains, cables etc, thieves galore, I never got one stolen, cable thru round hole corner transom, then into the bike lock etc used to own 4 boats, oh yeah you could only use it in one reservoir, so with 5 reservoirs around, a lot of people had 5 boats, row only. Back to the padlock, I thought I could cut it with the wheel, but it was snug in the groove, put plan B into action....View attachment 4


Then on to the middle seat, plan on doing one large door on top, I fish 90% times alone, second seatpost will be in front of bench, see mock 1x1

Removing the top I was flabergasted by the flotation, great shape, solid, I stand on it (220lbs) I thought it would be crumbled up... Its a 1985 model...

Any how its a start!!!


----------



## Froggy (Mar 25, 2010)

Slow at work today, played with paint on the PC... this is what the general plan is for my mod, simple and clean.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like you have a great boat to start with Froggy, can't wait to see the mod start rolling along!


----------



## Froggy (Mar 26, 2010)

Took on the bench flotation...... ITS ALIVE, two mice nests and a whole bunch of grub like stuff!


----------



## Froggy (Mar 26, 2010)

Dolly system for moving the rig around in and out of garage ( its the bottom of a Freihoffer breadrack 4 wheels)


----------



## Froggy (Mar 27, 2010)

Got the framing done for the front deck, waterproof tomorrow.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 28, 2010)

Got the floor boards done today,


Here is an idea how it will look, back floor not raised much, there will be a lid covering middle bench, then a raised (5") floor up front with seat.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 3, 2010)

Made some headway the last couple of days, tested for leaks ( none) washed the interior, treated all Wood with Thompson's.


Ready for Sanding and prep.....


----------



## river_wolf (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks great Frogy. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, just to clarifie why my tin has so many numbers in the back and sides, is because to fish in the NYC watershed, you are required to leave your tin on the shore at all times, no switching, so we cheat by moving them at night, change the number etc Each boat in each reservoir is issued a set of numbers, of course after 911 they actually started checking and going #-o what the ...... happened :LOL2:


----------



## Froggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Two coats of Parker duck boat Hunter green, ready to be flipped over for interior paint, carpeting etc never underestimate the power of MILK CRATES...


----------



## robr3004 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks great...amazing what a little bit of work can do to an old boat.


----------



## sturdi87 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great, I love the color!

...And wow what a pain in the *** all those regulations you speak of. I might be missing something but I don't see the purpose of doing it like every other state and giving you one set of registration numbers and thats it except for well, trying to be a pain! One reason I'm glad I don't live there!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 11, 2010)

Allright! Painted the top with my trusty Wagner sprayer (best 70 Bucks ever spend) needs one more coat tomorrow and that is it, build a stand for my 1971 Evinrude Fisherman six, fixing something that has been laying in the backyard for over 15 Years... priceless, the ultimate recycling, this boat is 26 Years old!!! Ordered my HFraigt trailer today ( the only thing I could not find on CL) somehow never found a trailer deal, so HF it will be. Will keep you posted...


----------



## jmowery2333 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just about ready to start painting my boat...where can I find the parker duck boat hunter green paint at? Lowes? or at a boat dealer? Also, with the sprayer that you used, does it give directions on how to mix the paint with thinner or how does that work? Can I just brush it on, or would that give a crappy finish?


----------



## idahoguy (Apr 12, 2010)

None of the home improvement places have the Parkers. Cabela's has it in store or online.

Seth-


----------



## Froggy (Apr 12, 2010)

J, the Parker paint I got from Cabelas, I used 1.5 quarts, for 2 coats on a 12foot, the Wagner is at HD for about 80 bucks, its worth it, there are several different kinds I had bought it to stain my decks ( I got several) The parker Data sheets says it can be sprayed with an HVLP sprayer , I just followed direction, there is a small cup , like a shot glass with a hole included, this is the thing you need to use the right mix of thinner, very easy and expained in details, look at the back pictures of the box for info. Parkers is thin out of the can, I probably added 5% spirits tops to get the 30 seconds time frame to empty the shot container, worked like a charm, I dont think this paint brushes on too easy, I might be wrong. I will touch up the railings with a small foam roller this aft, no brush stroke on my boat.... hope this helps


----------



## jmowery2333 (Apr 12, 2010)

Froggy said:


> J, the Parker paint I got from Cabelas, I used 1.5 quarts, for 2 coats on a 12foot, the Wagner is at HD for about 80 bucks, its worth it, there are several different kinds I had bought it to stain my decks ( I got several) The parker Data sheets says it can be sprayed with an HVLP sprayer , I just followed direction, there is a small cup , like a shot glass with a hole included, this is the thing you need to use the right mix of thinner, very easy and expained in details, look at the back pictures of the box for info. Parkers is thin out of the can, I probably added 5% spirits tops to get the 30 seconds time frame to empty the shot container, worked like a charm, I dont think this paint brushes on too easy, I might be wrong. I will touch up the railings with a small foam roller this aft, no brush stroke on my boat.... hope this helps



Thanks...I just ordered the Parker paint from Cabelas...I just hope it comes in one piece...read a lot of reviews where it leaked all over the place...still not sure how I am going to apply it yet...I might use a foam roller and see how it turns out first.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 14, 2010)

OK, started the carpeting, while doing it I was fooling around with my gear, checking where to put everything, I quickly found out that there really is not much of a choice on a 12 for your rods, they kinda need to rest on the middle bench regardless from what position you are fishing, since my middle bench originally was going to be a complete lid, storage and battery underneath I came up with a 3/4 lid and a solid piece, that will allow me to put a fish finder there also, open the lid without anything in the way.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 14, 2010)

Lookin' good. I like the contrast of the tan carpet with the green paint. It seems like about 90% of us tinboater's use the gray indoor/outdoor stuff from Home Depot. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Froggy Your mod is looking great!!!!!!! can't wait to see your trophies!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, I think beige might get less dirty too, definitly works nice with Green or tan boats, same price at HD.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Loving this mod man. I'm with ya on the limitations to a 12' boat, maybe one day I can get something bigger but this is perfect for most of our lakes and ALL our rivers here so I like mine pretty well. I am considering putting pods on the back for a little extra lift back there, I'm a big boy.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Froggy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, yeah a 12 has limitations, I got a camp in the Adirondacks, this rig will end up there, most likely looking for a steal in October, November, on a V Bottom, deep enough to use for Stripers in the Hudson, and Salmon in Lake george! need a winter project.....


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 16, 2010)

I hear ya I am already itchin' for another project. My wife is going to kill me.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 16, 2010)

Carpeting done, the center bench hatch done, time to tinker with seats , accessories and the trailer.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 18, 2010)

Added a couple of more carpet details.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice work, Froggy! 8)


----------



## ace (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post and i have few questions. I just bought a 1236 alumacraft and would like to modify it like you have done. My questions focus on how to attach things to the boat itself. 

1. What is your method for attaching the boards to the seats? (screws, well nuts, etc.) Or how do you get to the underneath of the seat?
2. Do most people attach boards with carpet to the seats just for mounting of seats and other equipment?
3. It looks like you attached part of the framing for your front deck through the middle seat. Did you do this for strength?

Thanks,

ACE


Nice job by the way. I'm feeling motivated to get started on mine now.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry Ace, was out a few days, I like the board carpeted on the benches because it looks clean, makes no noise, I can put gear and tackle there without them rolling around etc, as far as the seat posts, I simply added another square of carpeted plywood, so its about 1.5 inches of ply, I am not worried about it not be secured to the bench, I screwed the bench top in good.

The reason I attached the back end of the front deck thru the Middle seat is because I will add a seat right there and did not want undue stress to the bottom of the boat there ( like wood framing pushing on it) with a 200+ guy sitting there, its just the back, then everything else is secured to the crossbeams.

Hope this helps


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for viewing my boat! Your boat has come long way since the beginning. Really like the color and the nice job u did on the carpet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 3, 2010)

Looks brand new froggy!


----------



## Froggy (May 4, 2010)

It is new LOL!!! Thanks guys , got the trailer modified here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13539

I am taking a breather right now, as Adirondack trout fishing is heating up.... we only get a few summer Month up here.

Got my ### from Iguanagraphix also.


----------



## rcgreat (May 4, 2010)

Froggy, thats looks fantastic compared to the before pics. Excellent job. The next set of pics should be a line of fish caught out of her. =D>


----------



## Froggy (May 16, 2010)

Took the Tin out for a ride this weekend.


----------



## Jim-Iowa (May 17, 2010)

Nice Job Froggy!! A simple and tastefully done conversion.
Just what I'm thinking I need for our Electric only lakes around here.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 17, 2010)

Looks great froggy! Now get busy fishing!


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 17, 2010)

just seeing how well your paint came out is making me itchy!! Im using the same paint only in Bay Grey. Im going for a grey and black theme on mine. Grey boat, carpet, and seats with black decals. Im having a pro paint mine thoug for FREE :mrgreen: 

Did you just sand your factory paint or totally remove? I have sanded my whole boat, going to prime the whole thing on the outside, the inside is not getting painted as it will be covered. So all i need to do now is wash and wip down with spirits and and a tack cloth and paint. any suggestions?

also, did you paint the whole thing with the wagner? or just the top


----------



## Froggy (May 17, 2010)

Definitly the Tack cloth Dixie, I just sanded it down, primed the bare areas, rinsed , tack cloth and painted.


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 17, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Definitly the Tack cloth Dixie, I just sanded it down, primed the bare areas, rinsed , tack cloth and painted.


alright, so you didnt prime the whole boat and it looks that good! amazing. sorry to ask again, but did you use the Wagner for the whole boat, or just the top? When i paint mine, i may be hitting you up...lol that green looks great, looks like a new boat! especially the inside. I just dont see a need to paint the whole entire thing. I will be painting the whole outsside and 1/4 way down on the inside and the entire are behind back bench and thats it. All the rest will be covered and I'm never selling it so that wont matter. The whole inside will be covered, even the sides.


----------



## bobberboy (May 17, 2010)

That's a nice job Froggy.


----------



## Froggy (May 17, 2010)

No probs Dixie, I used the Wagner on the page 2 photo for everything, no brush touched the boat, its the best $ 70 I ever spend, stain the deck, etc lots of uses. My original paint stuck pretty goood though, no flaking, just some bare spots.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 17, 2010)

She looks great!


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 17, 2010)

thanks froggy! i may do this so i dont ahve to deal with my body man as he can be slow at times. Id like to be able to say i done this whole boat bymyself (with help from you guys and frineds of course) as well.


----------



## Froggy (May 18, 2010)

Painting the boat after prep is like a 10 minute job, I did it upside down first, wait 24 hours , another coat, done, turn around I did one coat only inside.


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 18, 2010)

cool deal! I finally was able to do some more wok on my tin!


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 18, 2010)

found this on harbor freight. I dont want to spend $60-$70 on a sprayer that I'll never use again. wonder if this would work?

https://www.harborfreight.com/electric-paint-spray-gun-47274.html


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 18, 2010)

dixie_boysles said:


> found this on harbor freight. I dont want to spend $60-$70 on a sprayer that I'll never use again. wonder if this would work?
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/electric-paint-spray-gun-47274.html



Dont see why not.


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 18, 2010)

thanks, i just hope its decent quaity or at least comparible to the wagner. Im going to get it


----------



## Froggy (May 22, 2010)

I checked the owner manual info, maximum drop rate is 32 seconds, that will work with Parker paint , ( I think)


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 4, 2010)

nice job! that boat looks great! =D>


----------



## Froggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Wolfmn!


----------



## jrtaustin (Feb 3, 2011)

Just picked up my '91 Grumman 1448 today! I've been looking at a few posts but yours is just about what I'm thinking. Not a huge rebuild, just comfortable. I got the boat, a small trailer, trolling motor, and a '95 Evinrude 25 hp to push it around, all for a thou. I'll post pics when I figure out how. I have a ton of questions. 
Can I use treated 2x2's, marine plywood? I know it's a slight bit heavier, but I'm only doing a 4" raised floor.
Where did you replace the flotation you lost in the center seat?
Did you sand down to bare metal? 
Did you use acrylic enamel?
Did you screw the floor framing to the runners?
How did you do the wiring?
Do you have night running lights?


----------



## benjineer (Feb 4, 2011)

JRT, 
No treated wood say the experts here and the wood and aluminum bracket manufacturers. You got a good deal. Good luck.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jr, sorry for the late reply, have not been around these parts for a while, I did not sand to bare metal, just follow my build , I pretty much have it explained pretty good, I used 1x2's, screwed on the runners for the back deck ( lowest) then screwed the platform on, on the front I used 1x1's as posts to the runners with a small bracket made my frame, then added platform.


----------



## manavoodoo (Feb 20, 2011)

Froggy, what did you use to cut the top of the seat out? I have never cut aluminum before. My plans are now changed for my jon. Great work!


----------



## Froggy (Feb 20, 2011)

A simple electric jig saw, Manna. just draw the opening on the seat with a marker, then use a fairly large drill bit on each corner ( inside the line) insert jig then simply cut, was very smooth, flotation was solid underneath.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a really nice build. 1237 is a nice wide platform. Most 12's are kinda narrow. 1232 is what i see mainly. I have seen 1236 before but never a 1237. 

I bet ur going to have a lof of fun with that little boat. Did you get the motor going? It should scoot along pretty good with a 6hp.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 21, 2011)

Runs great reed, however, work is always in the way of fishing......


----------



## wildcatmedley (Oct 5, 2011)

Great job Froggy! I've gotten a lot of great ideas from your posts. Looking to start work on my 1958 twelve footer soon. Happy fishing!!!


----------



## weezer71 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great job! Makes me want to get another boat and start another project :idea: :roll:


----------

